# Doodles and Art Journals!



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Meh, why not? XD










And a couple from my art journal...








[/URL]
Fire and Ice by PinkBeret, on Flickr


Fly Away by PinkBeret, on Flickr


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## fae.mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

JoetheBull said:


> View attachment 21903
> View attachment 21904
> View attachment 21905


HEYYY! It's the freezy ice chick from Rosario Vampire :3 Mizore.


----------



## fae.mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

By the way, Kelly, those are beautiful. I'm too afraid to make anything that wonderful.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

fae.mouse said:


> HEYYY! It's the freezy ice chick from Rosario Vampire :3 Mizore.


I saw my brother watching the anime one night and I kept doing a double take trying to figure out if that was her. I found a pic of her somewhere and drew it. Thanks for identifying it for me.


----------



## fae.mouse (Feb 22, 2012)

Not a problem!  I like her. She has such a soft voice, but such a temper, haha.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

couple of my doodles and practice drawings


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

Ta-da!


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

I like to sketch in pink :S


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

These are old drawings I scanned over 6 years ago. I don't believe I even have the particular sketchbook they were torn out of anymore. The top two were drawn while I was visiting the Pacific Northwest. Just playing around with a certain style
:happy:


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)




----------

